# How do I open a AAA Maglite Solitaire with leaking/expanded battery?



## David18 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have an original AAA Maglite Solitaire (c.1984) which resurfaced during a house tidy-up and I cannot open the base because the alkaline battery which is in it (probably for the last 20 years!) has either leaked and/or expanded and no matter what I do, I simply cannot unscrew the bottom - at least not without using something like Vise Grips or a metal vise which will seriously damage the end. I am reluctant to trash it as this was my first "real" flashlight (or so I thought at the time....). Any hints?

Regards,

David


----------



## abladeafficionado (Jan 10, 2010)

Wrap a dish towel around the tailcap and use a pair of pliers to turn it (making sure the dish towel provides enough padding), I've never tried it on a flashlight but I've used it before on soft metals without marring the finish.


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 10, 2010)

Use rubber bands and wrap them around and around the two parts to be unscrewed and get to it. those rubber work gloves offer great grip too. Don't use any metal tools or you will mar the finish even through a dishtowel.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 10, 2010)

I once had an oil plug in my transmission I couldn't get loose I used PB Blast I think it is called but IMO unless it is a rare color just buy a new one and if the battery in it has a replacement warranty send it to that company and get another one solitaires are so cheap they are barely worth the bother these days.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll go with Carbine on this one, use thick elastic bands like a strap wrench. Once you have enough area covered with the bands, you can use a pair of pliers to gently twist the pieces apart (The elastic bands should provide enough protection). Also, you may want to be careful when you open up that bomb, I don't think you'll need face protection, but if the contents of the battery have expanded inside the light, you may be releasing some pressure when you get it open.
Good luck, the Solitare was my first flashlight too. And I still love it!
OC


----------



## eebowler (Jan 10, 2010)

I use pieces of bicycle tubes in these cases. Be careful with how much force you use on the middle of the body. Obviously it's going to crush if you squeeze too hard... If you can get the head and plastic bits off, try soaking the light in some water for a day or more. The alkali from the battery leaks, corrodes the metal of the flashlight producing salt and when this dries up locks everything in place...


----------



## bluepilgrim (Jan 10, 2010)

You're gong to think I'm crazy -- maybe I am...

Put the light in a pressure cooker and cook it for a while (the idea being that you might get some moisture or liquid inside to to dissolve or soften the crud). 

Also, when you get your (firm) padding/wrenches in place, exert pressure and also lightly tap on a wrench to transmit some shock to help break it free (like with an impact wrench like they use at the garage to get a frozen nut of a rusty wheel). Maybe use a piece of lead, plastic, or like that to pad the wrench so it doesn't slip or give as easily as cloth or rubber.


----------



## abladeafficionado (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never marred a finish with a dishtowel. I used that method (fold the dishtowel over multiple times, it goes without saying) on a vintage Bach Stradivarius trumpet, it didn't marr the silver plating on the valve caps...
If silver plating can withstand it then a [email protected] should...


----------

